# Looking for a Realtor...



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. Even though I've been lurking here for a while (and introduced myself a while back), I still consider myself a newbie.

Does anyone know of a reputable, English-speaking, realtor in the Orvieto area? I will be in Italy for vacation for a couple of weeks and am interested in the possibility of looking at some properties.

Thanks in advance for your kind assistance.

Monica


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Ciao,


I know some in the Todi area if that is any help?


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

dan&eva said:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> I know some in the Todi area if that is any help?


Yes, please! That would be great.

Monica


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

www.welcomeservice.it - Paola - Based in Todi. Speaks perfect English

June Clayton - [email protected] - has various websites and deals with lots of agents

www.gabettitodi.com - Beatrice, speaks English, has some good properties

We have been using these and they all are very good, and very helpful. If you don't mind, can you mention that we recommended you?


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely! I just mention Dan & Eva and they'll know who I'm talking about?

Thanks so much!


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, that would be great, we don't get anything, but it'll be nice that they know we rate their service! 


I think we're the only Dan and Eva in Todi....

Good luck, if you move here let us know, it's always nice to meet other expats!


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

I will gladly do so. And, if I ever get there, I'd be happy to let you know!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

No problem, we have only been here since March this year, fully recommend it! We're still finding our feet too, but if you have any other questions feel free to contact us!


----------



## Tony Inwood (Feb 17, 2014)

*Todi*



moniraq said:


> Hello everyone. Even though I've been lurking here for a while (and introduced myself a while back), I still consider myself a newbie.
> 
> Does anyone know of a reputable, English-speaking, realtor in the Orvieto area? I will be in Italy for vacation for a couple of weeks and am interested in the possibility of looking at some properties.
> 
> ...


We recently viewed properties in Todi, through Todi-Immobiliare. We worked with a fellow named Luca. He was great.. spoke enough english for us to communicated nicely. We liked him.


----------



## moniraq (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Tony,

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.

Monica


----------



## Tony Inwood (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, we would very much like to communicate with any Expats now living in the Todi area or especially Centro Storico. We would like to get some insight on living in Todi..


----------

